# meat grinder question



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i've been grinding meat for many years (momma said i used to stand in a chair and turn the handle for her). i have only used the universal brand hand grinders. most of you know this because i post the sausage with the grinder. well, academy has this no. 12 elec. for about a hundred bucks so seems to me at my age i need to upgrade.
do any of you know about the game winner brand and if it may be compatible with my grinding plates?
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> i've been grinding meat for many years (momma said i used to stand in a chair and turn the handle for her). i have only used the universal brand hand grinders. most of you know this because i post the sausage with the grinder. well, academy has this no. 12 elec. for about a hundred bucks so seems to me at my age i need to upgrade.
> do any of you know about the game winner brand and if it may be compatible with my grinding plates?
> jack


I think that's like a 1/4 h.p. It's gona be slower and plug easier than a larger one. As far as plates it's a crap shoot they make several different sizes and ways they locks/slide into the housing. Stick a plate in your pocket and compare them at the store?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I had the LEM model they sold and I gave it to my father in law. It worked alight its probably the same one, just under a different badge


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jwilson1978 said:


> I think that's like a 1/4 h.p. It's gona be slower and plug easier than a larger one. As far as plates it's a crap shoot they make several different sizes and ways they locks/slide into the housing. Stick a plate in your pocket and compare them at the store?


that's what i had thought about. just take one of my plates and see if it fits. the motor, no matter how big it is, will beat the hand crank method.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm researching the plates and this is one thing i found on texastastes.com. i have a universal 333 and a smaller one that i can't remember.
*To help identify your meat grinder, if the round plate with the holes is 2 11/16 inches in diameter and has a 3/8 in. hole in the center--you probably have a #10 or #12 grinder
jack*


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang Jack, you scared me. When you said meat grinder, I thought you were talking about your old avatar…😂


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Kind of off topic but to post #5 Jack, there is no "standard" in grinding or sausage making. Some SI, some Imperial, it drives me freaking insane. One recipe is in lbs, the other grams, this plate is in mm this one is in inches. I am constantly cross referencing and converting back and forth.


For the love of all things holy someone should have picks just one unit of measurement and ran with it.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Jack, 
I’d buy that sucker. It’s 3/4 horse power, versus the 1/2 hp #8. It just went off sale from 89 back to 99. Still a hell of a deal. I know guys that have that very grinder and do 3-5 deer a year. I have the #8 LEM and may buy that game winner just for a speed test.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Jack you have skills. Back in the day, a buddy of mine added a lift motor to his hand grinder. Had to put a big pully on the grinder to slow the speed down enough. Man that thing would grind all day and was stronger than any grinder I've seen (except for the big commercial ones at Nichols Deer Processing). Might be worth a shot.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Had a hand grinder and all the plates were #22, so that is the size electric I bought. Easy peasy. Now I think I have a #8 in the laundry room right now. Need to buy some accessories for it.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Cabelas carnivore. The end!!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Cabelas carnivore. The end!!!


That 1 hp looks like the ticket! At $80 to process a deer wouldn't take long to pay for it. I need to build a cold room.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Cabelas carnivore. The end!!!


Bought my big one from Cabelas years back. I think that is the new name now. No complaints from me.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I bought a LEM 1hp #22 about 10 years ago, Ive ground up over a 100 deer with it and quite a few pigs, still using the same plate and blade, havent had a issue with it yet and it paid for it self the 1st season.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

If you don't do it by hand your a couch potato grinder 
~Bob~


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Only the best of the best of the best hand grind their penned up hogs.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I have the Game Winner #5. .67 hp. I have processed many pork butts and 1 venison shoulder with excellent results. I cube the meat and partially freeze. Grind twice (6mm and then 4 mm). "Stole" it off FBMket place new $35. If I were processing more volume, I'd look at higher hp. This works for me.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

stevenattsu said:


> If you don't do it by hand your a couch potato grinder
> ~Bob~


Let me share a story how I killed these wild pigs with my 45-70 at this high fence pig hunt. It began in 1868, I hunted here every season and only killed the biggest in the pen. Those big boars get smart and stand behind the 1 tree to keep from a clear shot. 100 years later they finally shut the pen doors and I no longer hunt pigs 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

lettheairout said:


> Let me share a story how I killed these wild pigs with my 45-70 at this high fence pig hunt. It began in 1868, I hunted here every season and only killed the biggest in the pen. Those big boars get smart and stand behind the 1 tree to keep from a clear shot. 100 years later they finally shut the pen doors and I no longer hunt pigs
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Pedro had to chase that poor piggie from behind the tree with his four wheeler. LMFAO


----------



## Blue Falcon (Apr 16, 2012)

jack2 said:


> i've been grinding meat for many years (momma said i used to stand in a chair and turn the handle for her). i have only used the universal brand hand grinders. most of you know this because i post the sausage with the grinder. well, academy has this no. 12 elec. for about a hundred bucks so seems to me at my age i need to upgrade.
> do any of you know about the game winner brand and if it may be compatible with my grinding plates?
> jack


I bought this exact meat grinder from Academy last year. I love it so far.

Let me know if you want me measure the plates or anything else.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Blue Falcon said:


> I bought this exact meat grinder from Academy last year. I love it so far.
> 
> Let me know if you want me measure the plates or anything else.


thanks, blue,
i went over to prattville where academy is to drop off some equipment at ups yesterday afternoon. i stopped by academy to see if they had any casings in and saw the breakfast sausage seasonings from hi mountain. i got a pack and am going to try it as soon as i get the grinder. but.....i left my plates at the house and couldn't compare so i'm going this afternoon again to check out the grinder.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ok, guys, thanks for the comments. from y'alls suggestions, i think i'll go get one of these grinders at academy. here's what i found:




__





Loading…






www.texastastes.com




jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i did it. a friend of mine and i went to academy yesterday afternoon and got it. my plates fit. the blade does not but that's not a problem. my friend and i ground up about a lb and half of 60-40 pork trim in 2 minutes. mixed it with hi mountain breakfast sausage seasonings, made a sample patty, and i was good as hell. my friend said it tasted almost like jimmy deans.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> i did it. a friend of mine and i went to academy yesterday afternoon and got it. my plates fit. the blade does not but that's not a problem. my friend and i ground up about a lb and half of 60-40 pork trim in 2 minutes. mixed it with hi mountain breakfast sausage seasonings, made a sample patty, and i was good as hell. my friend said it tasted almost like jimmy deans.
> jack


Don't put the housing in the dish washer!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> i did it. a friend of mine and i went to academy yesterday afternoon and got it. my plates fit. the blade does not but that's not a problem. my friend and i ground up about a lb and half of 60-40 pork trim in 2 minutes. mixed it with hi mountain breakfast sausage seasonings, made a sample patty, and i was good as hell. my friend said it tasted almost like jimmy deans.
> jack


Friend? Hummmmm 








HOG DOWN AND OUT


HOG DOWN AND OUT https://youtu.be/g-gu9wZpaYw On 10/10/22 it was...




forums.floridasportsman.com


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Put the throat and all the parts in the freezer before you grind a big batch of meat.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Put the throat and all the parts in the freezer before you grind a big batch of meat.


yep, that's what i told david we needed to do. i thawed it out a little too much. it almost got mushy as we were mixing it up but it tasted purdy good.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i love my new meat grinder. the first pic is 11/2 lbs pork first run with a 1/4 plate and then added 2tbs hi mountain breakfast blend and run it again. awesome. cost about a dollar.
jack


----------

